# Visa for moving to Spain



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi,

Me and my husband are planning on moving to Spain for the foreseeable future, we want to move in about 4 months and I've started to look at what we need to move and it looks like we both (he's a UK citizen and I'm Swedish) need a Non-Lucrative Residence Visa. Has anyone applied for this visa and knows the steps to take? I've tried to find information online but it looks quite complicated...

Does anyone also know if we both need to apply for the visa or can one of us be a dependent as we're married? If so, how do we apply for a that? 

I really appreciate any information.
Thank you!
Sanna


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You as a Swedish citizen (i.e. EU) doesn't need a visa to live in Spain (EU freedom of movement), and your husband can enter Spain without a visa for 90 days and once there can apply for residence permit as family member (spouse) of an EU citizen. So no visa needed. He will need a marriage certificate in Spanish, and if you were married in England or Wales, can apply for multilingual certificate from General Register Office. If married in Sweden, you can probably get a similar certificate, or elsewhere in the world, you will need certified translation into Spanish and apostilled.


----------



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

Joppa said:


> You as a Swedish citizen (i.e. EU) doesn't need a visa to live in Spain (EU freedom of movement), and your husband can enter Spain without a visa for 90 days and once there can apply for residence permit as family member (spouse) of an EU citizen. So no visa needed. He will need a marriage certificate in Spanish, and if you were married in England or Wales, can apply for multilingual certificate from General Register Office. If married in Sweden, you can probably get a similar certificate, or elsewhere in the world, you will need certified translation into Spanish and apostilled.


Hi Joppa,

That's great, much less hassle than I'd expect  Thank you so much replying to me!
Do you also know if this will change in case I become a UK citizen, but also keep my Swedish citizenship? 

Thanks,
Sanna


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sanna Bousfield said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> That's great, much less hassle than I'd expect  Thank you so much replying to me!
> Do you also know if this will change in case I become a UK citizen, but also keep my Swedish citizenship?
> ...


As long as dual nationality is recognised, then use your Swedish nationality in the EU.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanna Bousfield said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> That's great, much less hassle than I'd expect  Thank you so much replying to me!
> Do you also know if this will change in case I become a UK citizen, but also keep my Swedish citizenship?
> ...


As long as you retain EU citizenship then obtaining a 2nd one (UK) won´t affect what Joppa stated. The main thing here is that you are an EU citizen so freely entitled to live in Spain and your Husband will obtain that same right based on his marriage to you. He will be granted residencia as a family member of an EU citizen.


----------



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

xicoalc said:


> As long as you retain EU citizenship then obtaining a 2nd one (UK) won´t affect what Joppa stated. The main thing here is that you are an EU citizen so freely entitled to live in Spain and your Husband will obtain that same right based on his marriage to you. He will be granted residencia as a family member of an EU citizen.


Ok thank you very much


----------



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

One more question, do we need to get private health care and proof we have sufficient financial means to stay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will need healthcare to obtain residency. If either of you is on state pension, you can obtain certificate called S1, E106 or E109 which shows your country is paying for your healthcare in Spain. Otherwise you will need private health insurance suitable for residency (no co-payment and no exclusion), and after a year in Spain can contribute to state health scheme (covenio especial). You will also need to show you won't be a burden on the Spanish state by demonstrating certain level of income or assets.


----------



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

Joppa said:


> You will need healthcare to obtain residency. If either of you is on state pension, you can obtain certificate called S1, E106 or E109 which shows your country is paying for your healthcare in Spain. Otherwise you will need private health insurance suitable for residency (no co-payment and no exclusion), and after a year in Spain can contribute to state health scheme (covenio especial). You will also need to show you won't be a burden on the Spanish state by demonstrating certain level of income or assets.


Ok, thank you Joppa. I read somewhere that a European Health Insurance Card will also work, is that true? 

Thanks,
Sanna


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanna Bousfield said:


> Ok, thank you Joppa. I read somewhere that a European Health Insurance Card will also work, is that true?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sanna


A European health insurance card is for receiving urgent, or indeed ongoing medical care while the holder is on holiday or in another country temporarily. It is not for use by residents and certainly wouldn't be acceptable as a substitute for the options mentioned by Joppa. Perfect if you break a leg whilst on holiday but not for permanent use once you move.


----------



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi again,

I was wondering if anyone can help me with a question I haven't managed to find the answer to online,
as I'm an EU citizen I will have to apply for a residence certificate after 3 months in Spain where I have to prove my fanacial income so that I can support myself and any dependants, my husband will be my dependants because he'll need a residence permit as family member because he's a UK citizen, however he's the one who will have an income from a UK based company, I might not be working... will his income work as prove that I can support myself financially or do I need to have an income? 

Thanks for any help!
Sanna


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SannaB said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me with a question I haven't managed to find the answer to online,
> as I'm an EU citizen I will have to apply for a residence certificate after 3 months in Spain where I have to prove my fanacial income so that I can support myself and any dependants, my husband will be my dependants because he'll need a residence permit as family member because he's a UK citizen, however he's the one who will have an income from a UK based company, I might not be working... will his income work as prove that I can support myself financially or do I need to have an income?
> ...


Difficult one.

Unless things have changed, & I'm not aware that they have, we had a couple on the forum a few years ago who were in a similar position. 

The wife was an EU citizen, & the husband not. He had been offered a job in Spain, as long as he could get residency as his wife's spouse, & therefore right to work, too. The company wasn't prepared to apply for a work visa on his behalf. 


To cut a long story short, having borrowed some money from family for the financial side of things for the wife, but not able to get together enough funds to cover the requirements for her husband's visa as 'spouse exercising treaty rights', they eventually they gave up. 
The powers that be wouldn't take his potential earnings, in a job that he didn't yet officially have, into account. 

If you have the funds to bring him in though in the first place, & can cover the health insurance requirements too, then you ought to be fine.


----------



## SannaB (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok, thank you for your reply.


----------

